# business name help really need help;



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

so i have my business 
cutting vinyl 
making signs 
banners
vehicle lettering 
decals
and more

i have big banners to hang but i dont have a name yet 

im not set to anything any help would be amazing

there 2 businesses around the state one is lucky dog graphics whch i like that its simple easy to remeber and just a simple dog logo

also spyder graphix i love the name and there logo a small simple spider with circle around it 

i love the simple concept 
people say weres lucky dog at 

just something simple reps me and my biz 

plz help also give me ideas on logo simple for name also 


thxx


ps. who evers name i use if you want i will send you free decals for all your help


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

3 off the top of my head
3 dot design-with 3 dif coloured dots in a triangle would give you a easy to remember logo
blue dot design-1 big blue dot
screamers


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry dont like any other designs? i would love to incorperate some type of symbol such as them with a dog or a spider


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

GO! Graphics

Your logo can be based on the green light part of a traffic signal.

A green circle design with a look of green light shining (from it/ around it) with a big "GO!" in the middle and the word "Graphics" underneath it. 

You will tell your customers to advertise by saying to them "Go with graphics"

Brian


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

For art approval, you can ask your customers if you have the "Green Light" .... lol 

I would go with "GO! Graphics"?


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

i like it but its not for me sorry keep trying


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

what do you guys think of graveyard graphics


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

faygoman said:


> what do you guys think of graveyard graphics


I think that's a bit of a dark name and not very inviting. I know it may sound cool, but think of the average customer. How many people would choose to go to Graveyard Graphics instead of Lucky Dog Graphics? You don't want to limit yourself by giving customers a reason to choose your competitors over you.

Sorry I don't have any new ideas for your name. I think it should come from you anyway.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting hearing about "Go Graphics". That was my first business name. I still like it but choosing a business name really has to come from you since you'll be the creative person developing the business behind the name. I don't know if its the simple logo that Lucky Dog Graphics has or what the name reminds everyone of - "luck" - something everyone wants and "dogs" - something most people like and many love. I would be thinking more along those lines and whatever you come up with then decide how to convey that concept with a simple image that is memorable and unique.


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

Graveyard graphics?

Are you in a dying trade?
It is a dead end job I know!
I think you should bury that name.

I was just.......urgh....I was....urgh...urgh. Sorry. I was coffin.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny... I agree with Big Jim. Graveyard Graphics sounds destined for an early death.


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol. I was thinking a bit the same. When i came up with the top three just quickly...I had thought to stay away from the dog and spyder right away to stay away from too many other's doing same type of thing...insect/animal...but I'm still thinking for you. I'll just keep throwing them at you when I think of them...a variety.
*Green bee graphics-a bee...make a buzz, (your buzziness is my buzziness)...green for clean/environmental too...if you were trying to work that into it
Giant G
The White Lion
Polar Bear Express
99
Smart Shark Graphics


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

*name* "Top Dawg" * logo* " bull dog or pitbull with a crown on it's head and a walking stick (the cool king jeweled one) in his mouth ...but you gotta show some teeth."


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

*Black Widow Grafix *yes i know it's mis-spelled..logo idea Black Widow Grafix in a circle going atround the the black widow spider in the middle, sitting on a web.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

SunEmbroidery said:


> Interesting hearing about "Go Graphics". That was my first business name.


I saw the "go" in his screen name and tried to build on it.....

Anyway, I thought it was better than "Go Go Graphics" lol  And "Go-Man!" sounded like an action hero to me : )


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Graveyard graphics?
> 
> Are you in a dying trade?
> It is a dead end job I know!
> ...


thx i needed a laugh


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

foot print said:


> *name* "Top Dawg" * logo* " bull dog or pitbull with a crown on it's head and a walking stick (the cool king jeweled one) in his mouth ...but you gotta show some teeth."



kinda like the idea


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

you guys are helping inspire me so much thx for the help plz keep them coming you getting my creative juices flowing 

i kinda like top dawg but there is my partners say in this also(girlfriend) 

like black widow graphix 
like big dawg graphix 


let me know what you guys think of these and keep new ones coming


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

faygoman said:


> kinda like the idea


The idea is yours free of charge.. LOL now you need to envision the logo


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i agree that animals are getting over played but people seem to eat it up! haha you should definitly be thinking of your target audience. who do you want to sell to? answer: the people with the money! tho graveyard is kinda cool... only "young people" will think that and they dont have money... if your like me.... whoa whoa whoa wait! what do you plan on selling? do you plan on making a clothing line where you make a design and hope it sells or are you planning on selling to sports teams and schools and "preorder" stuff?

personally i believe the "clothing line" is where people go to waste money... i mean you better have a serious amount of time to promote and some darn good ideas to make money at that IMO... thats why i went down the "preorder" route... the preorder route calls for a name/ logo that will appeal to the masses where as the clothing line could have more of a niche typed name/logo


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

ok i went back and read your original post... i guess you make no mention of selling shirts but what i said prior still applies 100%... as far as a sign business i like the idea of having as many X,V,Z,N,K,Y,W,M's as possible... these letters are generally more aggressive in every font and scream at a person going down the road... like HEY YO BLAM! a signs, number 1 priority is to get your attention and so should your name and logo... as opposed to a company that sets itself apart with customer service.... i think those logo should be cleaner and calmer.... thats my opinion


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What about this... you're in Indy...


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

My Shirt Connect said:


> GO! Graphics
> 
> Your logo can be based on the green light part of a traffic signal.
> 
> ...


im liking this idea a
nd was going to draw up a logo for it but a google search turns out the domain is already taken, by somekind of publishing company and thier site is black and white...


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

faygoman said:


> what do you guys think of graveyard graphics


Along that line you could do 
Rave (image of Raven) N
Graphics
It should tie in with what you do. Do you have a specialty?


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like that!


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the inD too


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

i like the idea of in-d- graphics and the logo is amazing

but im just cant see me using it for my biz 

but once again its amazing but not for me

plz keep ideas coming 

so far i like top dawg graphix 

but im still waiting for that name that just blows me away and describes me and my biz


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

can you give us a little more insight into your business plan maybe? Maybe location...what it looks like, what ur main goals with biz is...etc.? I do like top dawg too...and the black widow...and I'm still thinking, just took a day off


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

well i dont really have a business plan except sell as much as i can as far as my location its on the south side on Indianapolis located inside the south side fle market 

and i have no idea what im looking for i have been struggling with this for 4 months now im so out of the loop i have 10ft x4ft banners i need to make but cant because of lack of name 

but um just wating on that name that i just love and just want it to be mine you know?

the name top dawg i like and may use but its like a b+ from a-z

plz keep um coming and thx to all who have helped me and those who keep posting to help me thx 

ALL YOUR HELP IS GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Tuff stuff grafix
Pump my plastics grafix 
The signage guy
Give me an "A" grafix
The Big Graphic Viking


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry orange keep trying


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Sure 
Just be careful...I just googled top dawg and a TON of business's came up right away.
I'll throw a couple more at you...then I'm off.

Black Rhino Graphics
Gator King Grafix


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Not a clue!
Graphix 4 U!


----------



## Romeone87 (Oct 7, 2010)

Venum graphix. Sounds tight and ur logo could be a cobra with good size fangs!!!!!!!!!!!!! U dont have to say. Spider graphics and have a spider. Thats just to commen. Change it up ah little. Throw in a wgat it does ir has and thrn the creater. Feel me. I hope u like it man. I was in indi. Just 2 days ago my best friend lives there !!


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Big Bad Beast Graphics


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you ever decide to sell online you'll want a unique name that's fairly short, easy to remember and SEO friendly. Even if you think you'll never have an online store you may want an informational site for your customers and it will be harder to find your site if there are other sites with the same name. 

If you can find an image that works with your target market (caters to their likes) or helps you SEO-wise that's a plus. Personally I didn't think about the web when I chose my business name but because it contains the word "sun" I rank high for search terms like "sun visors".


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Street Beat Graphix


----------



## Romeone87 (Oct 7, 2010)

Venum Graphix


----------



## Romeone87 (Oct 7, 2010)

Venum Graphix


----------



## smitty (Jan 9, 2011)

Obsessed graphics


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Dr. Graffix


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

"Sign Here" 
X_ _ _ _ _


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

Skinbus said:


> "Sign Here"
> X_ _ _ _ _


skinbus..i think you might be the winner.....oops i just did a google search ..name is taken by a sign shop here in San Diego


----------



## orangepunchbuggy (Jan 1, 2011)

Double take grafix
Kick back grafix


----------



## slidways (Dec 26, 2009)

fast graphics, smooth graphics. best graphics. graphic salutions. just some thoughts, dunno if they will help or if they are used. but the best way to come up with a name is to see what your into, and maybe take a look at what you have around you. and put something to gether.


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry for the no respondd on the last few messages i guess my email didnt want to tell me any more when i get messages lol 

i was going to use venom graphix loved it then rolled it around for a few and then hated it but im going with top dog graphix


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

this is our facebook plz stop by and like this it would help so much plus if any one has comments on this profile plz let me know

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001371134937#!/pages/Top-Dog-Graphix/117916494946412


----------



## mikefont (Jan 10, 2011)

BW Designs (Black Widow Designs) Spider as a logo inside a circle with webbing going to the edge of the circle or the the spider inside the B with webbing coming to the corners idk...im gining my opinion and I myself dont even have a name for my own company...lol


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

what do you mean whats your sign?


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

jus to fill every one in we stuck with top dog graphix and are doing well we actually just purchased a roland and are now running dual cutters so we stay pretty busy threw the weekend


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

faygoman said:


> jus to fill every one in we stuck with top dog graphix and are doing well we actually just purchased a roland and are now running dual cutters so we stay pretty busy threw the weekend



Congrats on locking it in!!


----------



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

yep it was hard but wourth it


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I like that name!


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Crazy 8 Graphics...
Flying Snake Graphics
Dancing Monkey Graphics
Long Beard Graphics
High Jump Graphics
Long Arm Graphics
6 Finger Graphics
Stretchys Graphics
Crew Cut Graphics
Rollover Graphics

Ill come up with somemore if you like my ideas


----------



## BlackJacketDW (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh and Of course Oil Slick Graphics


----------

